# "Gewaltsames" Runterfahren schädlich für die Hardware?



## Tim1974 (19. November 2013)

*"Gewaltsames" Runterfahren schädlich für die Hardware?*

Hallo,

leider gibts dafür wohl kein passendes Unterforum, weil es alle Hardwareteile betreffen könnte.
Mein älterer PC (i3-2100, Gigabyte Z68..., 4GB, GF GTS 450, 500 GB SATA2...) mit Linux Mint 15 fährt nur gelegendlich mal korrekt runter, auch das Rebooten ist oft ein Problem. Ich hab mir nun angewöhnt, wenn er sich beim Runterfahrversuch mal wieder aufgehängt hat, einfach den Einschaltknopf am Gehäuse solange gedrückt zu halten, bis sich der PC von selbst abschaltet.
Wenn ich den PC so nun meistens abschalte, hat das irgendwelche negativen Auswirkungen auf die PC-Hardware, deren Lebensdauer oder die Linux-Installation?

MfG.
Tim


----------



## ich111 (19. November 2013)

*AW: "Gewaltsames" Runterfahren schädlich für die Hardware?*

Macht eigentlich nur der HDD und deinen Daten was


----------



## Tim1974 (19. November 2013)

*AW: "Gewaltsames" Runterfahren schädlich für die Hardware?*

Was kann denn passieren?
Ich hab ja vorher alles gespeichert, mache dieses Runterfahren ja erst wenn alle Programme geschlossen sind und ich zuvor dem Betriebssystem die Chance gab runterzufahren und es dabei dann festhängt. Dann müßten doch eigentlich alle wichtigen Aktivitäten abgeschlossen sein, oder nicht?
Meintest Du es kann zu Datenverlust führen oder sogar die Platte hardwaremäßig stärker strapazieren als normales Runterfahren?


----------



## gigag87 (19. November 2013)

*AW: "Gewaltsames" Runterfahren schädlich für die Hardware?*

In dem Moment in dem er aus geht und der Lesekopf der Festplatte irg wo  auf der Platte unterwegs ist, bleibt er dort stehen und ist nicht in der "Park Position"

somit kann der Lesekopf auf der Platte aufschlagen und somit defekt sein..... aber nur bei einer erschütterung des pc´s durch zb hängenbleiben oder dagegenstoßen

und naja die daten die in dem moment gerade noch gespeichert werden, sind eben nicht komplett


----------



## Tim1974 (19. November 2013)

*AW: "Gewaltsames" Runterfahren schädlich für die Hardware?*

Ok, verstehe - oft ist es aber so, daß die Festplatte schon runterfährt, der Rechner aber weiterläuft, zumindest meine ich das zu hören. In diesem Fall sollte es doch kein Problem sein, oder?


----------



## Superwip (19. November 2013)

*AW: "Gewaltsames" Runterfahren schädlich für die Hardware?*

Bei modernen HDDs wird der Schreib/Lesekopf durch einen Permanentmagneten in Parkposition gezogen.

Ich sehe keine Gefahr.


----------



## TempestX1 (19. November 2013)

*AW: "Gewaltsames" Runterfahren schädlich für die Hardware?*



gigag87 schrieb:


> In dem Moment in dem er aus geht und der Lesekopf der Festplatte irg wo  auf der Platte unterwegs ist, bleibt er dort stehen und ist nicht in der "Park Position"
> 
> somit kann der Lesekopf auf der Platte aufschlagen und somit defekt sein..... aber nur bei einer erschütterung des pc´s durch zb hängenbleiben oder dagegenstoßen


Das war so viel ich weiß nur bei sehr alten Modelle so.
Die Festplatte fährt den Schreib/Lesekopf auch bei abruptem Stromwegnehmen in die Parkposition.

Die größte Gefahr die der Poster hat ist, falls gerade Schreibzugriffe durchgeführt werden, dass dann die Daten kaputt sind die gerade geschrieben/geändert werden bzw. Daten nur im HDD Cache liegen und noch nicht geschrieben wurden. Wenn das System lang genug im Idle war sollte da nichts passieren (bzw. die Gefahr minimal sein).


----------



## Tim1974 (19. November 2013)

*AW: "Gewaltsames" Runterfahren schädlich für die Hardware?*

Meine Platte ist eine 500 GB Samsung HD501LJ (SATA2 mit 7200 U/min) gekauft etwa 2006, parkt die schon "automatisch" die Köpfe?


----------



## TempestX1 (19. November 2013)

*AW: "Gewaltsames" Runterfahren schädlich für die Hardware?*

Ich meine richtig alt.

Zu MS DOS Zeiten gab es sowas wie "herunterfahren" nicht. Da hatte man auch einfach den Schalter umgelegt und der Rechner war aus.
Heutzutage laufen eben mehr Hintergrundprogramme, aber sorgen um deine HDD solltest du dir keine machen müssen.

Ansonsten kannst du hier nachlesen:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Festplattenlaufwerk#Die_Schreib-Lesekopfeinheit

//Edit: Die HDD verschleißt etwas schneller als bei einem normales herunterfahren.


----------



## Dragonix (19. November 2013)

*AW: "Gewaltsames" Runterfahren schädlich für die Hardware?*

Du könntest's wenigstens so machen:
Magische S-Abf-Taste
Statt REISUB halt REISUO.
Vereinfacht gesagt: Es wird versucht alle laufenden Programme zu beenden (bzw auch recht harte weisse abzuschiessen), die Platten nur als R/O einzuhängen, den Schreibpuffer zu leeren und dann das System auszuschalten. Falls das nicht gehen sollte, sollte wenigstens der Schreibpuffer geleert sein, etc...
Kann aber sein, dass das bei Mint standardmässig deaktiviert ist (bei Ubuntu ist das meine ich so..).

Wobei eigentlich die viel interessantere Frage ist: Warum fährt er nicht ordentlich runter?


----------



## Tim1974 (20. November 2013)

*AW: "Gewaltsames" Runterfahren schädlich für die Hardware?*



Dragonix schrieb:


> [...]
> Wobei eigentlich die viel interessantere Frage ist: Warum fährt er nicht ordentlich runter?


 
Richtig, aber das konnte ich bisher halt nicht klären. Ich habe dazu auch schon gegoogelt und in Foren diverse Tips gefunden, die andere versucht haben umzusetzen. Vieles klang recht kompliziert, der Betroffene berichtete aber nicht über einen Erfolg, darum war ich auch demotiviert das auszuprobieren.
Ich hab zwar schon viel mit Linux gearbeitet, aber bin über die Bedienung der grafischen Oberflächen eigentlich nicht hinaus gekommen, schürfe also administrativ gesehen sozusagen noch immer an der Oberfläche. Vielleicht probiere ichs auch mal mit einem aktuellen Ubuntu oder noch anderen Distributionen, wobei ich dann schnell überfordert wäre. Ich will ja auch das der Rechner möglichst wenig Ausfallzeiten hat.


----------

